# Got me a Greensmaster 1000



## thegardentool (Jun 14, 2017)

I got a 2005 Toro Greensmaster 1000 yesterday. I am excited to try it out to see if it will do what I want but at the same time still apprehensive about if it will truly fit the needs.

The seller told me the reel was sharpened, bedknife and roller bar bearings were replaced before the unit was essentially retired for a triplex. It starts and seems to mostly function as it should.

There is no parking brake system at all, though I'm not sure if that would effect me much. If I try to throttle down the speed of the self propel the engine stalls. I do need to clean up underneath the engine as it does seem like there might be oil there so I suppose I need to check for a leak. It's been sitting in storage for a little while so might be best to go ahead and try to do a tune up as soon as possible. It was suppose to include a HOC gauge too but the seller couldn't find it in storage so thought maybe it was in his garage. He told me earlier he couldn't find it either so a little irked about that. It's currently set way too low to use on lawn as it is so I guess I will have to give the DIY gauge solution a try for now at least.

It does still like it might be a little too wide even with the wheel axles removed for a few parts of the lawn. I may either have to figure out a way to do some creative landscaping, rearrange things in the dormant season, or use a second mower to make some areas seem more like a collar.

Overall it did not seem like a bad deal considering the reel was sharp and parts replaced. About what a used Tru Cut seems to run in my area. I am willing to give it a few tries to see if it does make a difference and figure worst case hopefully I could list it here to recoup my money.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Pics or it didn't happen. :lol:


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats!

I don't use the parking break, no worries.


----------



## thegardentool (Jun 14, 2017)

Ware said:


> Pics or it didn't happen. :lol:


I had to finish up some other yard work after he dropped it off. Was almost dark when I pulled it into the garage. I'll take some maybe tomorrow if I can muster the strength to wheel it onto the driveway.



Redtenchu said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I don't use the parking break, no worries.


Thanks. I am dreading the rest of the outdoor work that will need to take place but I'm also hoping it will be relaxing too. Ok it's mostly the sand leveling for ~6k of lawn. Shame it's so much more expensive by the bag or else I would really just do it a section at a time.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats on the mower!

Make sure and clean out the carb, and read through that whole thread for more tune up ideas.


----------



## thegardentool (Jun 14, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> Congrats on the mower!
> 
> Make sure and clean out the carb, and read through that whole thread for more tune up ideas.


Will do as soon as I get a chance to do it. There never seems like there are enough hours in the day to get everything done.


----------



## thegardentool (Jun 14, 2017)

I pulled it out of the garage to see how bad it was going to be to clean off whatever I saw on it the other day. My best guess is a mixture of oil, dirt and grass clippings. It's caked on pretty good in spots so will either take a lot of attention to detail with some brushes or maybe if I ever have to take the engine off I can clean it _reel_ well.

Pictures below are after I cleaned it up some. It was much worse.















The pull cord might need some attention or replacement.

Other than trying to clean the carb, and doing a general tuneup, are there any other maintainence parts I should consider replacing now?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks good. I would give all the belts a good look if you haven't already.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Ware said:


> Looks good. I would give all the belts a good look if you haven't already.


+1, and check the Bedknife for damage or wear...


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Ware said:


> Pics or it didn't happen. :lol:


No doubt!!!!! Posts are 90% worthless without pics lol :lol: :lol:


----------

